# Ym2200 pto



## Gunner22 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi All,
I'm fairly new to the tractor world but don't mind fixing them myself. I have a YM2200 and was bushogging when I ran over a steel post. It didn't get caught under the bushog and I immediately turned off the PTO. When I tried to engage the PTO to start again it didn't work. Sometimes it will turn but you can stop it with your hand. What do I need to do ?


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

From the brief description you've given, my guess is you've broke something internally on the tractor/pto.

When ever you use attachments like a mower you need to be using a torque limiting clutch, better known as a slip clutch.

Hope I'm wrong or the problem isn't too spendy to fix.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Your hog should have had a shear bolt. It either didn't have one, or the bolt used was too strong to function as it should. You have likely broken something inside.
With the tractor running and PTO engaged, with a gloved hand, push in the shaft. Do you feel it try to turn? noise?


----------



## Gunner22 (Jul 24, 2011)

I do have a slip clutch but haven't tried to push the pto in while engaged. Should I start saving my pennies for repair ?


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Get yourself a manual, park the tractor with the front wheels in a ditch to keep most of the oil from running out, and get to work.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Gunner22 said:


> I do have a slip clutch but haven't tried to push the pto in while engaged. Should I start saving my pennies for repair ?


Save lots of pennies, I'm afraid.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Is the clutch mounted on the tractor PTO, or the bush hog? It's possible that you've just blown up the clutch and not the actual PTO.


----------



## Gunner22 (Jul 24, 2011)

Slip clutch is on the pto.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Well, pull it off and report back.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Hopefully you have an over run clutch on your 2200 because it is not a live pto. PTO Over-Run Clutch For Yanmar Tractor | eBay If you have one of these on your tractor it may be internally sheared. Do you have one of these?


----------



## Gunner22 (Jul 24, 2011)

Winston, that is exactly what I have. I'm getting ready to go outside to to see what else I can do.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

With the additional info there may be hope something other than the pto itself has failed.

Are you saying you are using both an overrunning clutch and a slip clutch at same time?

Now, there may be some hope IF you have the same over-running clutch as that pictured on the e-bay ad. I have one and was given to me by my dealer, Ernies' Imports, he told me when he gave it to me they aren't very good and he no longer sells that model. Hope the problem is something this simple.


----------



## Gunner22 (Jul 24, 2011)

Very simple solution:stupid: Just had to get the gear knocked back in place. I'm up and running again. Thanks for all the input. I think I make problems bigger than they really are.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Great news! Now just stay away from that post!


----------



## Yanmar2200 (2 mo ago)

Gunner22 said:


> Very simple solution:stupid: Just had to get the gear knocked back in place. I'm up and running again. Thanks for all the input. I think I make problems bigger than they really are.


Which "gear"?


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Yanmar2200 said:


> Which "gear"?


I doubt anyone would reply now, it's been 10 years since this message thread was used. 

Are you having a similar trouble?


----------

